# pup peeing on his bed



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Only experience of I've had of that was Taegan, and in her case she was in pain. Unless I picked her up and took her out it was less painful to pee on the bed. She was in a lot of pain, and would even pee in her sleep... Since she's all healed she no longer does it.

I'd try a new bed. It's impossible to get pee out of the costco beds...I know I've tried. I justifeid a new bed by the $30 it cost to wash and dry the old one at the laundromat.

Problem you might face is that the cedar smells quite strongly, and that might also be a trigger for him to pee. Since it's summer you could try something simple like a rubber backed bath mat in the place of his bed, and if you have success with that move onto a new bed as the weather cools down. Bath mats are easy to throw in the washing machine...and come in decor friendly colors LOL

Have you checked he doesn't have UTI


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd bet he smells it!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Cam's Mom said:


> Problem you might face is that the cedar smells quite strongly, and that might also be a trigger for him to pee. Since it's summer you could try something simple like a rubber backed bath mat in the place of his bed, and if you have success with that move onto a new bed as the weather cools down. Bath mats are easy to throw in the washing machine...and come in decor friendly colors LOL
> 
> Have you checked he doesn't have UTI


I'm pretty sure it's not a medical problem. He doesn't have accidents anywhere else in the house and if we have the bed outside, he's fine. It's just if we decide to give him another chance with it, within about a day he'll have peed on it again.

So anyways, I finally decided to throw away the costco bad after giving him one last chance. Needless to say, it's gone now. We bought him a bath mat instead and we'll try that out for a bit. Now if only I can get him to stop ripping out all the fluffy fibers. :doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was betting he could smell the pee in the cedar chips, so getting rid of it is probably best unless you can put new cedar chips in it. 
Good luck in getting him to quit pulling the fuzzies off the mat, Bama still does this after a year. I have several mats down for Beau and he pulls on all of them.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I would have thrown the bed away too. when my lab was sick and was going in her sleep I decided I would take the inside of her pillow out and cover it with garbage bags so it didnt soak up into the fibers in the pillow. it helped but she hated the sound. poor baby

mason has a piece of memory foam with a cover over it. almost looks like a sheeps wool. I think I got it at petsmart or walmart. try that.

good luck!
Debbie & mason


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

That's "one" reason we use Kuranda beds. No matter what gets on them you can take them outside, wash them down, they'll be dry in 30 minutes, and CLEAN!

For a soft cover....get a fluffy bathmat...dogs love 'em and they're easy to wash.

But...I'd have him checked out for a UTI as well. That often is the cause. (Not always...but often).

The Kurandas we have for Goldens mostly are the Poly-resin, with the Cordura. The dogs also like the Vinyl Weave (air goes right through...so does water LOL) I hate the Vinyl...and so do the dogs (hubby ordered that one). 

These beds are taken out in the daytime, brought in at night...can withstand rain, sun, snow, etc. The dogs DO prefer a fluffy mat on them in the winter (in the house). In the summer...no. 

http://kuranda.com/catalog/poly_resin_bed.php?type=18&size_id=12&frame_accessory=0&quantity=1


----------

